# Post Your Single Cell Beauties Here



## arewethereyetdad (Aug 9, 2004)

My single cell collection is growing...







Top row (left to right): E1e/KL1; Inova X1; M1; VIP; McLux TK; E1e/PR-T/McE2S; E1e/KL4/McE2S (the tail HA is a closer match than the photo would have you believe); CNC-123; 3P.
Bottom row (left to right): Arc 4+; Blackbird (123 cell); E1-SG (with clipless bezel); Peak brass 3 LED; Arc AA; Firefly II; Peak Brass 7 LED; Blackbird (CR-2 cell); E1-HA (with newer E series bezel). I love all my "kids." /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## cy (Aug 9, 2004)

nice very nice....


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Aug 9, 2004)

Coming from you, cy, one of the CPF gods, I'm flattered. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif


----------



## Neg2LED (Aug 10, 2004)

Modified Penguin Style Bowling pin
LinChip

not much, but...

neg


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Aug 10, 2004)

Neg /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/poke2.gif can you show us a photo?? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Neg2LED (Aug 10, 2004)

of what? my linchip or my modified 'pin?

if its the bowling pin then it looks like a normal 'pin but when you look at the business end you see an NX05 optic....

neg


----------



## flashlight (Aug 10, 2004)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## coachbigdog (Aug 10, 2004)

MAN!2 JETS22 BlackBirds! I can't even afford 1! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif


----------



## Frenchyled (Aug 10, 2004)

Troy,

Very nice collection indeed /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif
I am not at home for the moment, but as soon as I return this evening, I'll post a picture of mine in this thread /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
I find that it misses a few photos in this thread, isn't it ? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif
Hey, voyeurs, let us see your marvels /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif


----------



## *PS* (Aug 10, 2004)

I love the single cell flashlights.
Probably, they are the true flashlights for EDC.

Pietro.


----------



## Kiessling (Aug 10, 2004)

not much to add to this abundance of lights ... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif





L1 head with BB600 5W W-bin and stippled so17xa with McE2S in E2D-cap





Jets22 Arc LS 5W version BB750

bernhard


----------



## nexro (Aug 10, 2004)

Very nice /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif
Wish I had that many single cell lights...


----------



## hideo (Aug 10, 2004)

Troy, funny you should post that ... I was just compiling a list of lights for personal use and shot some pics

the big guys:






KL1 stock or CM-boosted KL1/750 mA/TWAK (runs better on 6V)/E1e/clickie; McL4/BB611/R2H HD on E1e/McG two-stage Aleph tail 22 ohm; Exe bezel/MN01 bulb /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif on VGear 1x123; L1 red Lux on E1; CMG Infinity (several); Chief Wigguns Infinity 2xCR2/DB 400/Q3J HD/shaved NX 05; Lambda miniLite Q4J HD/BB 500; _Arcs:_ LS2/Jets 22 gold ano twistie with tritium dot _(thanks to marcspar!)_ /stock LS2 board w/TWOH HD _(thanks to Raybo!)_ ; blue ano/beadblast( by ab) LS twistie stock grey kit board/Q3J HD (came from Bernhard with Royal Blue Lux); First Run bezel & body/stock grey kit board/ Q3J HD; First Run bezel/board in plain Al body/HA 1xAA skinny twistie; 4+ rev. 1 second; _project arcs:_ FIrst Run with bare Al body/dual power board (200/400 mA) with P3 HD (may get an R3K SE); Litfuse-boosted LSL with cracked TWAK (not Kevin's fault!--will get ? emitter)

_foreground: _ Inova X1; MicroNex/chopped and shaved Brinkmann Nextstar (ufokillerz/Matt the machinist collaboration)/Q4J HD/BB 500; CNC 123/AA tail and miniMag twistie; CNC 123/R2H HD/MM WO/NX 05; StopLight/cyan 1W/ MM+ WO




and the cigar box:






Arc AA (soon to be Lux); Arc AAAs--LEs ; standards; select seconds; UV; blue; orange; turquoise; brass penlite adapters for AAA heads; LED Lensers in white, red, blue; numerouos Photons and clones; Mag Solitaire with LEDsasap brilliant teeny 5mm LED module that draws only 20 mA or so

I think there are a couple stashed in the manpurse and various bags that are'nt present for the portrait (Arc AAAs and Princeton Tech Eclipses)

jeez ... I gotta' cut this out /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

do'nt let Frenchy get word of this thread or he'll create a bandwidth black hole with his collection pics /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/poke2.gif ( _edit: whoops, so much for my reading skills!_ 

hideo

edit: just realized I put Chief Wigguns nifty Infinity 2xCR2 mod in the pic--it's the one with the bare Al head (running a DB 400/Q3J HD and a shaved NX 05)--one cell good, two cells better! ... in this case.


----------



## Kiu (Aug 10, 2004)

Nice photo! Many sinle in one shot. sweet~

Just add my EDC.(CR2 cells 1W, Posted before)
When I thought that I need a small EDC, I have machinced this for myself.


----------



## flashworm (Aug 10, 2004)

Excellent collections u guys have there, keep them coming.
Kiu, i like ur CR2 Lipstick, good work there.


----------



## Frenchyled (Aug 10, 2004)

Hehe Hideo, it's too late I keep an eye on this thread all the time because I love especially Single cell Flashlights /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif

My modest contribution to this thread /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif






Please click on the picture to see all the details /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

PS: Kiu, very nice CR2 Lipstick, I want one for my collection /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif
PS1 : Hideo, nice collection indeed, very sincerely /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif
PS2 : Bernhard, I hate you /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif I have only L1 head with 3W luxeon with Z57 HA III /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## *PS* (Aug 10, 2004)

In the little barrels there is the good wine. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


Pietro.


----------



## hideo (Aug 10, 2004)

_Pascal said: My modest contribution to this thread _ 

yikes, your collection is even larger than I thought! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/jpshakehead.gif

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

_and: Bernhard, I hate you I have only L1 head with 3W luxeon with Z57 HA III _ 

... not to mention Larry's CR2 raffle light ... (TUNGSTEN! TUNGSTEN!)

Kiu, beautiful little light and website!--I am guessing from the drawings that you are a machinist

hideo


----------



## Kiessling (Aug 10, 2004)

Hey Pascal, tell you a secret: The E2D-cap in the pic is not really a McE2S /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif ... in reality I am using it with a black Z52 modded McE2S, but the look of this combo is just too cool, so I "interpreted" the truth a bit /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif
But please tell no one! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif

bernhard

EDIT: hideo .. no tungsten, just al with HA3 for me. I want to use it /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## 4x4Dragon (Aug 10, 2004)

my turn.....


http://community.webshots.com/s/image2/0/57/92/165205792OZNfPg_ph.jpg


http://community.webshots.com/s/image15/0/59/83/165205983PfgrmA_ph.jpg


http://community.webshots.com/s/image4/0/60/32/165206032cvCTOw_ph.jpg


http://community.webshots.com/s/image14/0/64/0/165206400JPfmTU_ph.jpg 

wells that's just 2 of em......... i need to get more pics /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif


----------



## Fitz (Aug 10, 2004)

4x4- I get a "Forbidden" message when trying to view your pics.


----------



## capnal (Aug 10, 2004)

4X4 Dragon,
When I click on those links, it tell me that I am forbidden to view them, not the right permissions.


----------



## Cosmic Superchunk (Aug 10, 2004)

Nice collections. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

I don't have many single cell lights, but here's a shot of my Little Ones: /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 11, 2004)

I don't have a picture of my good single cell flashlights all together, so I'll post individual pictures of several of them:





Fire~Bug - er - I mean - Fire~*Fly* II







Original Fire~Fly







Arc-AAA RGB







Arc LSHP/F (Arc LSHP with Fraen optic)

I guess four is enough for the time being. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## 3rd_shift (Aug 11, 2004)

Well I tried to get them to post for you 4x4 Dragon.
Try www.photobucket.com instead.
Here is photobucket in action (for better or for worse)


----------



## 4x4Dragon (Aug 11, 2004)

i hate webshots sometimes........ /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif

oh well, just pics of my TNC Keylux AA and Micro Illuminator.........


----------



## Fitz (Aug 11, 2004)

Here's a couple pics of some of my current small one cell lights-


----------



## TimB (Aug 11, 2004)

Mike,

Nice collection. What is the third light from the left?


----------



## Fitz (Aug 11, 2004)

That's a TnC custom products Key-Lux AA CPF special light. Single AA with a 1 watt luxeon LED and reflector. I believe they are making another run of these (not CPF specials) soon. I'm sure there will be an announcement somewhere in the forum when they're available.


----------



## Frenchyled (Aug 11, 2004)

Mike,

Nice collection /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif
Could you please resize your pictures no more than 640x480 ?
It's better for CPF health and easier to view for each of us /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif Thanks.


----------



## Fitz (Aug 11, 2004)

Frenchy- I scaled them down some. I forget that just because they fit on my screen doesn't mean they don't fit on everyone elses!


----------



## Kiessling (Aug 11, 2004)

Mike, quite /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif lights you got there!
The TnC looks surprisingly good between those other high class lights ...
Didn't they say somewhere that it couldn't take the L91 lithium?
bernhard


----------



## Fitz (Aug 11, 2004)

Bernhard, True, although Frenchy gave it a try with no ill effects to show. I'm not so brave though!


----------



## Kiessling (Aug 11, 2004)

hm ... with L91 capability this would be a "should buy" light ...
bk


----------



## 4sevens (Aug 11, 2004)

Here are my two newest single cell lights /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif






Hey wait, those look like an Arc AA and 
an Infinity Ultra G and a strange looking AA battery






From the other end, you see some nice polished reflectors /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif






Upon closer observation, HEY! they've got Lux III's in them!
TWAK's to be exact!

They are both DD with a Lithium ion AA at 3.7v with
a two stage switch on the ARC AA at 1000ma / 350ma
and a three stage switch on the Ultra GLux at 1000ma / 350ma / 150ma

!!!!!









Turn on the Arc AA for 5 seconds and then off and you get this!

More and bigger picts HERE and HERE 

Thread on this mod HERE 

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif


----------



## TimB (Aug 12, 2004)

Wow! That TnC custom products Key-Lux AA CPF special light looks pretty cool. Is there a thread somewhere with a review?


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Aug 12, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*TimB said:*
Wow! That TnC custom products Key-Lux AA CPF special light loks pretty cool. Is there a thread somewhere with a review? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Tim, I completely agree! We need to learn more about this little guy - I'd like one, too. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## akula88 (Aug 13, 2004)

My little Surefire "1-cell-LED" collection looks pretty limp over all your custom true-1Cell lights. My E2e/KL1 is with Pila168s -- so still technically 1-cell /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif





I have a few other 1-cell AA like the CMG and Gerber Infinities.


----------



## mut (Aug 13, 2004)

WOW there sure alot of very nice single cell lights on this thread. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/drool.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

mut


----------



## skalomax (Jun 23, 2007)

Love It


----------



## knot (Jun 23, 2007)

Every time I see the Firefly, I drool over it. Who makes it?

Here's another one I would love to have. Who makes this one?


----------



## x923x (Jun 25, 2007)

knot said:


> Every time I see the Firefly, I drool over it. Who makes it?
> 
> Here's another one I would love to have. Who makes this one?


Looks like it might be the "Larrylight" from cpf's own TVODRD or the CR2 Ion ...which I remember reading somewhere that the design was based off of the Larrylight(?). I think www.fenix-store.com may still have some CR2 Ions in stock.

EDIT: here's an old link for the Larrylight and one for the CR2 Ion
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/97749&highlight=larrylight

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=121720&highlight=cr2+ion


----------



## greenLED (Jun 26, 2007)

x923x, it's neither the CR2 II or the CR2 Ion. That's a Li-14430 (design by Larry and DougS) - some call it the AnaLux.

For the record, the CR2 Ion and the FireFly's designs (all iterations) are based on Larry's original CR2 design. Here's a post I made with all the relevant threads. There are pics and more info on that thread as well:
http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showpost.php?p=1285622&postcount=73


----------



## x923x (Jun 26, 2007)

cool! Thanks greenLED, very informative list! I love that design, my cr2 ion goes everywhere with me and it's neat to see the original iterations.


----------

